

Cybersecurity Law a Priority This Year: Top Official - carlchenet
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/03/08/cybersecurity-law-a-priority-this-year-top-official/

======
mc_hammer
you mean your going to remove all your backdoors this year? or is this more
freedom suppression systems? i dont believe those kids on the computer are
really a threat to you, like you were told. cant you just go back to catching
bank robbers like you used to, when you were the good guys? why do the police
never follow up on identity theft and hacking of bitcoin-business websites,
but you have bots controlling r/conspiracy. why do you even have upvote and
downvote bots anyway? why do you have a JIDF-equivalent posting task force?
are you going to remove them to increase security? are you going to release
your db of 0-day-exploits to increase security?

pro tip if you answer wrong to more than 1 of these you really mean freedom
supression, don't you?

dont tread on me bro

